# Dirty Dozen going on a Purple Peach Run



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends and those of the New..We are going to do a Group grow useing the strain named.."purple peach"   I have around 10 of my own friends going to be shareing as well...Here is what we know of the Beans

[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']purple peach is a male ww/pineapple peach/something crossed with female purple kush

purple peach sounded like a good name donated by the Dank Bank

happy growing to all---looking forward to the show

keep your eyes out for powder mildew---might like to show up around flower time[/FONT]
[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']Now for those that dont know I grow in a SHed out Back...I run MH and cfl in the veg area and HPS in the flower rooms..My temps are spot on at 77f lights on and 65-70f lights out..[/FONT]
[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'][/FONT] 
[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']Soaked 12 beans on Wed  2/23
2/24/11  .11 beans Sunk after 18 hrs..Placed them all in Damp paper towel and on heat source.Some showed shell crackingafter 12 hrs 7 have shown Tap root..Should be ready for Peat puck tomarrow.
2/25/11.Transfered  to peat pucks..11 cracked 
2/26/11AM 5 Popped they heads out to come Play..6 more in the Hunt
2/27/11another one popped its head..we now have 6 of 11
and now I have 9 # 6 may not make it as she is not growing anymore..anywho  

On with the Show:lama:

HAppy Growing Everyone[/FONT]
[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'][/FONT]


----------



## the chef

I'm in! ...Well not in tne grow but i'll be a watchin!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay these was taken other day..Ill update with new pics by this weekend..we should also be getting some more friends to share up in here..if not.. ..lol...



:doh:  only alloud 12 pics per post...Ill be back...:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:   was only 1 pic left...:spit:


----------



## slowmo77

sounds like it could get interesting.. i'm in


----------



## AluminumMonster

I've got some popcorn and my bong, i think i'll just plop down in the corner and enjoy the growshow. Good luck and green mojo for the little ones!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I like the sound of that. I'm taking a seat in that corner there. I brought my own chair.


----------



## Rosebud

Scoot over you guys. looks interesting.
So the male is white widow/peachy something? and the male is purple kush?
This should be fun.


----------



## kaotik

movin to the country gonna eat a lot of peaches..
youtube.com/watch?v=1Cs8G_mY8jE



i'll be here.. most likely the straggler i'm sure


----------



## ozzydiodude

:yay:13 for 13 on germination and their in the soil. 

:48:let's get the ride started


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good---got my chair in the front row---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :yay:13 for 13 on germination and their in the soil.
> 
> :48:let's get the ride startedView attachment 161989


 
:yay:   congrats *ozzy*...as I thaught they was only 12..:rofl:   my counting is like me spilleng  eh:spit:


----------



## cubby

kaotik said:
			
		

> movin to the country gonna eat a lot of peaches..
> youtube.com/watch?v=1Cs8G_mY8jE


 

   Spanish Pipedream, I'm with ya'  

I'll just throw my beanbag chair over in the corner and see what comes of this....:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: GREEN MOJO to all involved.


----------



## Irish

sup dd bros. irish is in... 

popped mine on 2/28. 12 seeds were soaked in water 24 hours, then straight in soil, as all showed tails fast. 11 were standing under 24 hours. veg under 3-42w cfls, temporary til stuff is shifted over next week-two. 

they all shot straight up, then just stalled out. been looking like this for past 10 days. i'm still in the cull out the weak stage, and will update soon with totals. 

peace...


----------



## SherwoodForest

Ello govnas, old SF here, I'll be poppin' in here to follow along. Oh and my peach tree seeds will be started a bit later because they will be sunshine grown.


----------



## ray jay

:banana:


----------



## Gone2pot!

I'm in too, and similar to Irish, I went straight from the soak to the pucks. mine are Root Riot. They are in seedling tray, under a dome and over a seedling heat mat. The 12 I recieved are not above ground yet, but I do think I'm riding the caboose with this grow. I took pics of the seeds and will post them when I put pics up when they are above ground/puck. Doesn't Purple Peach sound delicious!


----------



## orangesunshine

well---guess i'm in too---gonna pop mine this weekend

:lama: 

:ccc:


----------



## OGKushman

i have more seeds then i can plant. Maybe I should get in on this.

Seeds scare me... 

ill be checking back soon guys. Show me some purple peach schnappers!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> I'm in too, and similar to Irish, I went straight from the soak to the pucks. mine are Root Riot. They are in seedling tray, under a dome and over a seedling heat mat. The 12 I recieved are not above ground yet, but I do think I'm riding the caboose with this grow. I took pics of the seeds and will post them when I put pics up when they are above ground/puck. Doesn't Purple Peach sound delicious!


 

I :heart: your caboose:hubba: ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Looks like # 6 fell off its DAm horse..:giggle:   pulled it for not growing..HIGH Hopes for the Others so far 


Happy Growing 

:watchplant:


----------



## fruity86

hey 4u everything look good m8 nice and green


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: 4u2---what a relief to see you got some still standing---:woohoo: was getting a little nervous after hearing you lost one and irish lost more than one---looking good man:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im sure *Irish *will chime in this weekend and Clearify...Mine are a few weeks ahead from others...cant wait to see what becomes ..looking for that peach my friend...


----------



## Irish

i think theres eight left out of twelve. they shot up, and over last couple mornings when i looked in, i culled one each morning that had just given up and layed down dead. seen this before. i'll hold my thoughts on this til later, after we see the ratios...

conditions? promix ultimate organic medium. beer cups, minus beer. three 42w daylight(blue) cfls. straight water at room temp. 72-78f. all snuggly in the chamber...


the purple widow, and purple bud i started with these are doing good. so it is not anything that was done wrong. but hey, theres still eight!  mojo for all females. 

at this point the peach are on round the clock suicide watch with the demented dr dank!  ...

looks like you got over the hump ahead of me yet again 4u. you wascally wabbit. i love that caboose too.:heart: 

will have pics once we got a handle on them. (and we will get a handle on them)...peace...


----------



## ray jay

8 of 12 so far have cracked will put in cups tomorrow. 4U, Irish I got my eyes on you.


----------



## orangesunshine

dropped my beans today---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> dropped my beans today---
> 
> View attachment 162393


 
  ......look at that sack of Beans....How many you drop in there man?


----------



## kaotik

lol  i must admit i dropped much fewer than you have OS  

all 6 cracked, in soil now


----------



## orangesunshine

dropping a few of them pre-soaked purple peach beans into soil today---24 hours in a glass of water---they will be living outdoors for the summer---thanks to all for your participation---looking forward to hearing/seeing some progress reports :watchplant: 

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine

most of the 12 were cracked---had a few that looked promising so they too were selected---having an issue trying to resize my orange cups for posting

:confused2:got it





i am in---these are staying inside


----------



## A6 Grower

Hello MP'ers, I was one of the lucky testers for this " Purple Peach " Should i start my own thread? I will be poppin these babys in the next couple days.  Cant wait to have a little color in my room lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

A6 Grower said:
			
		

> Hello MP'ers, I was one of the lucky testers for this " Purple Peach " Should i start my own thread? I will be poppin these babys in the next couple days. Cant wait to have a little color in my room lol.


 

Happy Growing...you can share in here if ya like....how old are yours and what is your grow spechs?  germ  rate?...soil/hydro?..ect..ect;;

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


oh  where my manners....Nice too meet you *A6 Grower*   :48:


----------



## SherwoodForest

Got mine, the beans look big and good. The envelope they came in did not haha!


----------



## A6 Grower

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Happy Growing...you can share in here if ya like....how old are yours and what is your grow spechs?  germ  rate?...soil/hydro?..ect..ect;;
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> oh  where my manners....Nice too meet you *A6 Grower*   :48:



Thanks man! Haven't soaked them yet will be putting them in paper towels on Friday. I have to build a new little seedling area with some cfl's, Currently my seedlings are under the 1k MH in my veg/mother room kinda off to the side, they aren't getting nearly enough light. The specs will be as followed:

- Veg under 1k MH untill about 24-36 inches tall
- Top or no top????? 
- Will be feed Sensi grow Nutes in veg
- Will be Planted in 3.5 inch pots then when roots hit bottom a little transplant into Final 3 gal Root pots
- Medium will be a mix of 1/4 perlite, 2/4 coco ( Brick **** washed in my bath tub for hours lol ) 1/4 Black gold soil. If i have some available funds im thinking of getting Cana coco and cana nutes but we will see in the next week what i can get
- Flower will be under 1k HPS in a 76x76x76 Tent

Hmmmm i think thats it, whatever i left out just ask, Ill post some pics once they pop in the towels then ill get them into...... something lol and we'll get this show started. Thanks for opportunity to test out what looks to be some bomb *** kush !


----------



## orangesunshine

purple kush mom who gave us the beans




   white widow/pineapple peach/something dad with the pollen




    purple kush sister




   one of these is dads mom---lineage ww/pineapple peach/can't remember--- pollenated a number of branches with different pollen---bean must have gotten away at harvest---dad popped up the next year



all in the family


----------



## dekgib

i got my fingers on some today and will start soak today after about 36hrs of soaking they will hit the soil


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

dekgib said:
			
		

> i got my fingers on some today and will start soak today after about 36hrs of soaking they will hit the soil


 

Mine cracked and had tap showing in just 12 hrs of soak.. ....


----------



## SherwoodForest

I'm growing mine outside so I havn't cracked them yet. But I am getting set to any time now.


----------



## dekgib

i dropped 6 purple peaches and 6rrf due to space issues and when i take them out of soak and into dirt i will drop the other 12 (6 of each) and i think i will do those outdoors


----------



## Priceless

Cool guys and gals I'm in for this...Be back with pics in a few days that is :holysheep: Thanks for having me 4u2 and Orange....I shall do these bad boys justice if I dont lazy that is...hehe

This is my first post here...here comes the B.S hope ya got your B.S filters on

Cya


----------



## orangesunshine

whoooaaa---:clap: :yay: :headbang: bring it---the more the merrier---thanks priceless


----------



## HomeTNGrown

_*There's the Crew! Got them Germinating as we speak! Sorry for my delay just had a lot going on w/ the death of my mother, but now im in full swing ready to knock out these strains!*_


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here is this weeks Pics...just :heart: on them..May top these soon too...any thaughts?..

Happy Growing Everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Irish

mine are dying to live. :doh: 

two more casualties today. i'm at three weeks today above ground, and thier just not showing any growth whatsoever, even with special care. sorry we couldnt make it happen oss...peace...

looking good in there 4u.


----------



## dekgib

i dropped them into the soil with tap roots just exposed and am now awaiting signs of life. 
im overly excited i believe... but hey its about tme im excited about something. im loving the pix 4u and orangesunshine...as soon as changes occur i think i will sow them off.PEACE


----------



## orangesunshine

12 for 12










i am in              :yay:


----------



## SherwoodForest

Killer Orange, grow some Peaches!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Just transfered Mine from 16oz solo cups  to 1 gal pots..One has alternateing nodes at 20 days ...more as it developes:bolt::bong:


----------



## dekgib

and bringing up the rear..
i think i will be moving from 6in.. pot to 1 gallon pots for indoors and 5gallon pots outdoors so it will still be easy to move pix coming soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> 12 for 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am in :yay:


 


whats with the orange buckets man...lol...evn the cups..ya must got those after Halloween eh?:spit:


----------



## Priceless

I like to wait till I hit 4 nodes then top away and aim for 4 main leads on all my plants, trim all lowers and  suckers ...I belive this way I get the best yeilds

Alteranating nodes at 20 days WOO HOO winner winner chicken Dinner !!!!


----------



## pcduck

Hi gang,:ciao: sorry I am so late in joining but I have been sick

I have my red cups and will be planting the Purple Peach today.

Now I just need the weather to cooperate and get a bit warmer, was a bit surprised when I awoke to snow this morning.


----------



## ray jay

Just had some beans delivered. Soaking them tonight better late then never.


----------



## A6 Grower

Sproutin away!!!!!! soaked and sprouted in 3 days, thats nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:lama:


Grow Plants............ Grow!!!!!!!!


----------



## A6 Grower

ya i promise they will look better than that Sh*t  i have in the middle


----------



## kaotik

..but seein everyone else is doin em..
here's my little guys.. er, girls (hopefully) 

..but i gotta rant first.. i dunno who broke the picture uploading here. but man has it been a **** to me today  
hadn't used it for a while, and i had to resize the one picture five times (not exaggerating) and the other three for it to finally accept them :doh: 

i never had a problem before if i kept em under 800X600-ish, now i dunno what i ended up with.. but i'm thinking y'all might need a microscope to see em 

so yeah, don't be expecting a large amount of pics from me here if i can't figure this out.. i'm thankfull i only had the two as it was.

anyway.. besides the joke doing pictures here, the peaches are doing fine.
never did find sixth, but the five that came up are looking normal
they're in pro-mix under my new t5's :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sorry to hear of your issues *Kao*...I use picassa  and use 999 pixels..seems to work well for All sites for me..Nice little Green one ya have...Looks like they enjoying the New light...thanks for shareing my friend..take care and be safe


----------



## Hick

kaotik said:
			
		

> ..but seein everyone else is doin em..
> here's my little guys.. er, girls (hopefully)
> 
> ..but i gotta rant first.. i dunno who broke the picture uploading here. but man has it been a **** to me today
> hadn't used it for a while, and i had to resize the one picture five times (not exaggerating) and the other three for it to finally accept them :doh:
> 
> i never had a problem before if i kept em under 800X600-ish, now i dunno what i ended up with.. but i'm thinking y'all might need a microscope to see em
> 
> so yeah, don't be expecting a large amount of pics from me here if i can't figure this out.. i'm thankfull i only had the two as it was.
> 
> anyway.. besides the joke doing pictures here, the peaches are doing fine.
> never did find sixth, but the five that came up are looking normal
> they're in pro-mix under my new t5's :hubba:



  Maximum file sizes haven't changed kao'... 488kb for the image formats. Yours are 137 and 365 kb.   The resolution of your cam, mega pixels is influential on the final "size" that it will accept. I think...


----------



## A6 Grower

heres a quick update on the ladies, they are looking good so far just only 7 of them lol. And again ignore those tall sick looking things....


----------



## orangesunshine

welcome along for the :lama:  a6 & kao---glad to see you are in---i lost one the other day---makes me 11 for 12---the rest are doing what they are supposed to be---i'll get a pic update when they move to 1 gal soil---probably next week


thanks to everyone for their efforts



:48:

glad to see you made it too HomeT---


----------



## A6 Grower

Thanks Orange, glad to be hear to. AND a huge thanks to the people involved in this plants orgins, I CANT WAIT TO SMOKE THIS, i bet it will be the dopest dope


----------



## HomeTNGrown

*HomeTNGrown signing in for the purple peach run, seeds are germinating as we speak! Its been a shitty start of the year for me, but now im ready in full swing to start growing again! Down and germinating are Sweet Dutches f2, Purple Peach, Aliendawg, Sweet Tooth, and soon to be Nother Lights! Come on 2011 show me what you got, it is the year of money!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

heres my update...we just rideing along right now...I topped them a few days back and they seem to just wanna bush ..no stretch...more later...its chow time 



my rant....we can only upload 12 pics per post...*Hick*



:rofl:


----------



## Priceless

What 12 pics aint enough ? I only got one :doh: 

12 for 12 on the Purple Peach

Cant ask for better germ rates...Nice work OrangeSunshine


----------



## pcduck

12 of 12 have came up in their red cups.:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:   now we Growing:lama:


----------



## ray jay

8 of 12 so far.


----------



## Priceless

Just peeked at the PP...I think I am gonna lose one or 2

Hit em with some kelp and apperantly it was too strong...burn bitches burn...hehe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:  *priceless*.....yeah They dont take well to Stress either:hitchair:

Happy growing:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms

ToA's geetin in on the peach madness...Just a little update.

Threw the PK cross in the tray in 12/12 as a seedling, under the 600 this baby blew up hitting that tray. The table is running at 1300-1400 ppm and this cross is gobbling it up. MEGA neon growth and this baby looks to be a keeper. I will run this one plant (sprouted one more just in case) and hope for a female so i can really see what im working with.This table is perpetual and im setting clones in the tray as i go, you can see the ones that have been in the tray longer than the smaller ones with their "clone leaves".  And this plant is taking off better than the clones can rebound...excellent!!  I love it how this plant has outgrown other clones that have been in the tray longer...and this is in 12/12 from seed. Ill keep yall updated....


anyway just a quick shot.

I will be updating my ebb and grow with a few new shots, my cam is broken and slowmo came over and loaned me his. Im hoping we can fix mine so i wont make myself spend 500 bux on a nice one...

Happy growing!:hubba:


----------



## SherwoodForest

My seeds are cracking in water right now.


----------



## A6 Grower

rockin away, moved the **** out and they have the whole 138w to themselves, except for the Exile in the middle. And one of the seeds didn't sprout :angrywife: 
So its 7/8 for me, lets hope i get lucky with the ladies


----------



## orangesunshine

april fools day---moved 11 of 12 started from solo cups into buckets today---inoculated new soil mix---either gonna kill em---or---will be pretty stoked---we will see---soil is basic supersoil type brand---bag o bone---couple bags of castings---1/2 bag azomite powder---bag o perlite---1/2 bag o green sand---bag o alfalfa---bag guano---1/2 bag o kelp meal---let the good times roll---:woohoo: :yay: 
top them next week


----------



## ray jay

11 for 12 one MIA.  Going to put them under the T-5 I got. Going to do a test to see how different seedling and vegging do under the T-5s VS T-12s. I have a 2' 4 bulb T-5 and 4 lamp 8 bulbs T-12. Putting the Purple peach under the T-5 and Moms Lemon Shine under the 12s. See how much tighter they grow. Better yet I should run half of each under each setup, same strains different lights. See there are many ways to cure boredom.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im bored *Ray*....lol..j/k..gots me a Date   woot woot

*orange*...Im mixing up some soil now..7th run it will be used on the Purple peaches @ next transplantin a week 10 days...3 gal  bags or cat bucket which is closer to 4...Iammend as yo...but no bat poo....dam...

is that a flood and drain mat ya use there ?


----------



## orangesunshine

*4U*---flood and drain tray i guess it could be---but not here---never done hydro---just used to hold the soil buckets---little tilt to handle the run off---goes directly to the drain---or---another 5gal bucket with a submersible pump then to the drain---

cool *Ray*---i do all under 8" aircooled 1k hps---indirect light for cuts and seeds---up tight and close for veg and flower


----------



## Irish

ok, i think i got my issues sorted out now. i started more.:hubba:  i was using some recycled soil, and i think it was too cold, therefore killed my babies. . i managed to save this one, and have some others started later playing catch up now. 

i also bought a new 2x2 eight bulb t5. i've had it set up for a few days, and i really like what i'm seeing already. now i'm spoiled! 

peace...


----------



## ray jay

Couldnt let the one go MIA without looking for the little bugger. Dug around the dirt alittle and what do I see but alittle green. Growing the wrong way. Got it upright hope it makes it. Im sure it will then I'll have 100% germ rate. Got to like that.


----------



## orangesunshine

way to go *Ray*---much respect for those who do not accept defeat easily---nice job with the EMT skills---:hubba: ---looking forward to the photo update of your T5 v. T12 experiment---:lama:


----------



## SherwoodForest

I have plants popping up now. Got 3 of 5 out of the ground and looks like with alittle resusatation I will get the other 2 to go. I have 3 unpopped yet but I will start them soon.


----------



## Irish

the four pp's are started after the single one. we got her going our way now. peace...


----------



## orangesunshine

:ccc:--- april 4---and then there were 10---lost another from the manhandling transplant to 5 gal buckets---root ball fell apart and broke some of those new tender white and delicate roots---tried to save it---but found her lying down in the soil this morning---RIP---the rest all look like they love the new soil mix and are thriving---so confident in their new home---i pinched their tops---HA---moving right along---full strength 1k hps 2-3 ft away---get some pics up at the end of the week---green mojo---


----------



## pcduck

I was a bit late getting my fan going and ended up doing some hst,but they have rebounded nicely


----------



## Priceless

Down to 8 now...removed the double plants in one pot
Everthing looking good from here.

Water meter is broken its in the grow room and I have to let them in to fix it. My plan is to delay them till end of may and then I can put most of my OD seedlings OD and store my other mature plants in the spare bedroom.

Sucks but has to be done. :doh:


----------



## kaotik

well i dunno how y'all get nice big pictures here. still nothing but headaches on my end.
i'll keep showing these here as i said i would.. but i know now to never give my word to do another journal here again 


getting a little crowded in my veg room, these are probably the only plants in there not in dire need of a transplant (yet  )  *i've never seen roots come shooting up out of the top of the soil before.. till now.  probably not a good sign eh? :rofl: 
lol

anyway all 5 peach's are lookin as they should.
pics are from april 3rd (hence the A3  )


----------



## orangesunshine

kao--sorry bout your headaches posting pics---been there done that too---resize mine to 70/70---hope that helps---thanks for your persistence---looking good---:ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *kao*...thanks buddy..Those ladies ARe Loveing on ya man...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

also eligible---found these 2 out doors today next to the spot the beans were harvested from---and now we are back to 12---


:yay: 






View attachment 164978




sorry bout the sh**** pics


----------



## Priceless

I **** the bed again...lef my PP and some other strains dry out and they are mad at me now.
Sorry just too many diffrent cups and seedlings going at the moment they got left on a table and forgotten. My bad.

Did find them all wilted and nasty transplanted them to new soil and we shall see how they recover...Again feel really bad about this, but I belive they will recover soon enough.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Priceless*...:hitchair:

Been there done that...


----------



## Rosebud

This is a fun grow to watch! Green FEMALE mojo to all ya all~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  gonna be checking them over now for Females


*orangesunshine*...a few of us will be moveing some these outside..How well do they do?...I think ya said they was made outside..is that right?


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

*4u2*---looking good brother---yes these beans were made outside---your guess on her outdoor performance is as good as mine---my money is on MONSTERS---the fathers side of this equation yield was under 2 pounds per plant in 2009---12-15' tall x 6-8' wide---flower density was average---had some powdery mildew issues---think it was related to the location---mom has never had a full season outdoors with me---she is an indoor plant---she was only 1' tall for her brief pollenation life outside---her and her 2 sisters were brought outside when dad was shooting his wad last summer---i was breaking branches off of dad and shaking them over mom for full coverage---home for moms sisters has always been trained to grow in their alloted space indoors and has never grown a full season outside---she likes to be bushy---

looking forward to those doing the outdoor thang:farm: 

nice about this group grow is we got indoor soil and hydro---and---now the great outdoors:yay:

the Dank Bank thanks you ALL for finding the space to grow these beans and share your experiences in this grow journal 


:lama:                                                      :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> ---she likes to be bushy---



:aok:


----------



## pcduck

Just gave the girls a drink.
They are all looking good.
Still to cold to move outside.
Will need to transplant to bigger pots soon if weather does not cooperate.


BIU :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

first Female spoted:yay:  okay  I made up my mind..I will Veg these in 1 gals untill 4/20..at that time I should have more females shown and will transplant to 3 galon bags..veg them another 10 days and May 1 We flip :aok:  been doing the flip on 4/20 but because My testers for Freeman( Mr Bubba D ) was started a little late I want give them a bit more veg time...I did a little LST on one in hope to be bushy female..ALso have plot preped and ready out back for The solected one...take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


*duck*...I made a hoop house again..verry easy and cheap..moved a few out there all ready..:aok:  mojo for your grow my friend


----------



## ray jay

Here are my Purple Peach making there first Photo Shoot. The little one is the one that didnt know what way was up.


----------



## the chef

Good god that looks like marijuana!


----------



## ray jay

What!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck

Jeepers I thought these were Peach Trees :rofl:



:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:doh:   me too:giggle:


Happy Growing Everyone:ciao:


----------



## orangesunshine

:hubba:---yes---these are a special variety of peach trees my friends---just a different color---:fly:---hence---purple peach---:rofl:---sounds like you are all having as much fun as i with this little experiment---the hydro guy---toa---should be well into seeing the fruits from his labor by now---be nice for us all to get a glimpse into what we have to look forward to---*4u2*---would you be so kind as to rattle his cage over yonder with a reminder to post up some pics over here---i am not getting any response to my pm's here---peace to all---


----------



## lordhighlama

my ignorance lately has just been baffling me.  lol
mad props to the dirty dozen crew!!!


----------



## A6 Grower

PEACH MADNESSSSSSSS
They will be going into 3 gal smart pots tomorrow, ive been lazy lol, very bushy and nice root growth BTW i hope i get a good fem ratio. I would love to keep one as a mother as i have high hope for this  Thanks for the opportunity !!


----------



## A6 Grower

@orangesunshine i let TOA know you were askin about him, told him you miss his sweet whispers in your ear and your lonley


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

1st female:yay:   

A group shot  with n even canopy:clap:


Also have a couple that I been practiceing FIM on and Finally have one that has 4 tops..others useually 2-3 Transfering to 3 gal bags on 4/20..


----------



## orangesunshine

*4u*---what you got in that level canopy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

wait...wait....Theres another:lama:..and one I was Training...Oh  I bet this ones gonna be great...also Im sure I see first MAle...Im gonna look closer when Kids gone..mabe even throw him in flower to be sure...Ive been known to give away females..:hitchair:..thinking Male..:stoned:..we should be seeing some more updates comeing this weekend...

take care and be safe everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

what you meen *orange*??...those are 8 of the Purplepeach..or the cfl lights?


----------



## orangesunshine

nice canopy---at first glance it looks like there are a bunch of  plants in that there space---thought you were a multi strain grower and had some others mixed in---i don't have nearly the stretch that you do---kinda strange cause i am sure your cfl's are way closer than my 1k hps---i got little fat 9" bushes right now---i'll put up some pics on monday---after i give them a haircut---10 inside---2 outside---:hubba:


----------



## A6 Grower

I too can't seem to get 4 tops when i FIM usually 3 for some reason. Got any pointers? like how big do you let the "top" get before you FIM? I think my problem is i usually do it to late or to early, one day ill get it. Congrats on the 4 tops!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I do run diffrent strains I just group them togather ..

*A6*...I been working the fiming since last year..Ive done well but would like to see 100% with 4 tops..I dig deep in the top and this seems to be the best explaination that helped me.:aok:

you may have to save the pic and open in paint..so you can read it..:stoned:

have a great weekend:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

Gave the girls another drink and sprayed some worm tea on them, they sure like the worm tea Really gets to a real nice shade of green:woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine

*Dirty Dozen*---tip of the day courtesy of nouvellechef---rice hulls replace perlite is what i understand to be earth friendly---very high in silica---


----------



## kaotik

rice itself is a great guerrilla growers trick to retain water too (instead of buying the water retaining crystals  )
*that's from dice for those that know him, i can't take credit 


well i finally got a few of my keepers to root, so am finally gaining some room in there. 
transplanted three of the peaches to 1 gallon(-ish) containers *i'm really unsure what size they are, they're nice square ones that fit in there much nicer than round pots   i only have 5 though  can't find more anywhere.. gonna have to hit up garden centers and just buy whatever plant has a nice square pot


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I dont care for the rice...maybe outdoor gorilla like *kaotic *said..but I tried the rice and dont like it because I reuse my soil and the rice gets all yucked..just my thaughts..Not sure how it replaces perlite...


*Irish*...plants are Banging bro...you should have baught that t5 years ago:giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine

:holysheep:---got some safety issues round these parts had to shut it all down---:cry:---saved this so i could still play---new home outdoors---hope it is a girl---


----------



## kaotik

never like reading that, but hope your safe now
bummed to hear man 

*hey duck, when you say you sprayed the worm tea on them, are you talking foliar? and if so what was your mix ratio?  (i've got a bag of castings on hand, but never made tea nor sprayed them before  )


----------



## Priceless

Kao throw a cup of castings in a gallon of declorinated water
Add 1 tsp BSM and some kelp based product and your good to go
Like Maxi Crop or Liquid Karma or just plain old kelp meal
Bubble it 24-30 first 

Purple Peach coming along nicely
Anyone else find these babies stink when moved...Miine do


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yes *Priceless*..I noticed the smell other day when looking them over for Females

*Kao*...try some teas and foiler feed..I like to do it when I see aa illness or I want to take good pics..I also use for clone takeing..Have a Great week

*Orangesunshine*...That is not what any of us wanna hear but am glad to hear ya safe..and as ya know Thats #1 Priority...Take care and be safe brother..Wishing a female your way


----------



## pcduck

I just like using worm tea, since I have my own worm bins.
*
Kao* you cannot have it to strong. I make my tea really dark and I mean real dark, then I just add a good looking eyeball pour and then add RO water to the sprayer.Put rest of tea in fridge. It puts massive beneficials on to the plant. When using it during a watering I just pour some on, straight at the end of watering.


----------



## BBFan

Hey *Orangesunshine*- Sorry to hear of your troubles.  Glad you're safe.



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> I make my tea really dark and I mean real dark, then I just add a good looking eyeball pour and then add RO water to the sprayer.*Put rest of tea in fridge*. It puts massive beneficials on to the plant. When using it during a watering I just pour some on, straight at the end of watering.



Hey *pcduck*!  Question for you.  Storing the teas in the fridge sounds like a great idea.  I usually keep my teas bubbling and keep them for up to 2 weeks.  I know that temperatures in the 30's pretty much stop all microbial activity- no ill effects from keeping them in the fridge?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I was wondering same thing  *BBFan*....I too bubble my tea untill used..and its in Shed so same temps as Room..

Heres the shot of My PurplePeach  Just placed all in 3 gallon bags..and will flip Shed on May 1:aok:  3 females shown so FAr..still another 5 to go..

*Irish*...Those babies looking Real Nice..well done

*Dirty Dozen*....Take care and be safe


----------



## kaotik

here's 4 of my peaches as of yesterday.
there's one more i didn't really have room for, so she (hopefully  ) found her way into the bloom room (though she's a little smaller that 4u's  )


----------



## Irish

force flowered at fourth node one week ago. they stopped dead in thier tracks from root trim and transplant i'd imagine. going into second week of 12's. should know sexes by this weekend.


----------



## Irish

well i just came from pulling out the peaches and i have two females, one male, two unsures. the date i started flower was 4/17. one of the fems is showing purple leaves opening on the smallest of the top sets. (the last set on top thats just opening). it is more lavender, but its the total underside thats showing color. 

strange thing is that the ones i thought would for sure be males cause of the faster growth, and size of stalk, they are females! and the one i thought would deffinately be a female because of the slower growth and smaller stalk, was a male! kinda opposite from the norm if you know what i mean. (wanted to note that).

pic one is two females.  

pic two is two unsure,(one looks like a single hair showing, need another day to be certain)

pic three is a male, and he is sitting out in the rain at the moment all by his lonesome self. har har har...

then a group shot...

i was figuring another week to show because of the root trim and transplant. but it did not matter i guess. but i can also add that once i trimmed and transplanted, there has been zero growth above soil in the past week! so the root trim did slow down the upward growth considerably. (what i was looking to do)...

peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I seee *Irish *and *Kao *have the sam Pheno...plants look allmost the same

cool


----------



## SherwoodForest

I'm digging mine, they look great.


----------



## Irish

got a couple more males. 3/5 is the count. two nice fat indica females is what i have now. took two weeks for two males to show, one week for the other i think. one of the males is also a prime candidate to collect pollen from. (trichomes on fans, and a nice scent on a rub. like lilacs, not mint like the other two)...

the three amigos are outside now enjoying another 35 degree night. har har har...(one has lasted a week out there now)...undecided, and watching him for a few days if he lives...

makes me breathe easier now that the house is 100% male free. i'm setting up for a seed run with some pure afghan pollen. just waiting on the flower room to mature another two weeks...  peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay  we have 4 females and 1 unknown yet..just pulled two more Males...They are from 12 inches tall to 15 inches..Fliped the Shed tonight to 12/12

take care and be safe


----------



## A6 Grower

They all are doin good, all got topped/fimmed whatever happend lol, They seem to take nicely to full strength nutes. They are in 1 gal's right now until they start to show sex they they will be put into 3 gal's. Anyone noticed if these show sign of sex early??


----------



## Irish

my girls showed quick. 5-7 days. one male showed in a week, two other males showed in two weeks...


----------



## SherwoodForest

Here is a couple of mine


----------



## orangesunshine

*A6 and SF*---thanks for chiming in---is our friend on the boat ok---can only assume the purple peach went well for him---being the first to run these he should be done or close to by now---would you be so kind as to remind him that we are here and looking forward to his contribution in this thread as the only hydro guy---thanks---green mojo always       :watchplant:


 :48:


----------



## A6 Grower

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *A6 and SF*---thanks for chiming in---is our friend on the boat ok---can only assume the purple peach went well for him---being the first to run these he should be done or close to by now---would you be so kind as to remind him that we are here and looking forward to his contribution in this thread as the only hydro guy---thanks---green mojo always       :watchplant:
> 
> 
> :48:



Will do, i know he had to move his boat and the weather has been trashing the docks or something. I don't think he's updated anything over there but i may have missed it, but i think your right he should be close to done as he went 12/12 from seed i think.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I have 4 females..3 in the Shed and one in the hoop house..2 inch stretch so far..I topped and thined some and 1 I let grow like tree 

Happy Mothers Day to those Moms

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Irish

:48:


----------



## SherwoodForest

Lovely, I will let you folks know when mine reach 8feet tall!


----------



## ray jay

Here are my Purple Peach all 12 looking good waiting for them to show sex should be within the next two weeks. One of these girls are going in the green house mabey two if I dont get a female starship.:hubba:


----------



## kaotik

why do i have to be the one to post after ray?  now mine are gonna look even more haggard  
 
lol

so pretty much time for another transplant here. love the new t5's for the growth i get.. but hate em for the growth i get too 

i tossed another peach in the bloom room, the pick of the litter. i'm hoping it's not another dude.
i have 3 more in veg, but i dunno if i count the third. it's very un-happy looking. must not have taken to the transplant i guess. it's been sittin there in the corner pouting for a while, haven't had to water it or anything. 

 depending on when my next plants come down i might try to do the rest inside, or it'll be outside manually.. kinda timid to do these guys outside in the yard full season, they'd be huge.

as usual; winging it  
and as usual.. re-editing pics   *had two that were 4kb's too big :doh:  :fid:

first 4 pics are of the 2 peaches in veg, then 3 pics of the one i put in the bloom room, and the last is the pouty peach


----------



## bho_expertz

very nice plants ppl ... very good work

fast recovery to that pouty peach


----------



## orangesunshine

*Kao*---not to feel so bad my friend---*that Ray Jay certainly is a tuff act to follow*---green mojo to the pouty little brat---this is all i got---last one left---chose it before i composted the rest---thankfully i chose well and it is a girl---just hope it will start to reveg soon---













:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

How many hours light you getting now *Orange*?...

*Kao*..if it makes ya feel better..*Ray jays* plants look a bit droopy 2yours..:giggle:  Pump some Worm poo in that hurting Gal:aok:


How many do we have blooming Now?..I have 2 that are in week 2 bloom and 1 in week 1 bloom..and the Nice Fat GAl  gonna watch over the Garden out back..pics later

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## SherwoodForest

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> *A6 and SF*---thanks for chiming in---is our friend on the boat ok---can only assume the purple peach went well for him---being the first to run these he should be done or close to by now---would you be so kind as to remind him that we are here and looking forward to his contribution in this thread as the only hydro guy---thanks---green mojo always :watchplant:
> 
> 
> :48:


No site of the boater in some time, not sure what he is all up to.


----------



## kaotik

no man, nothing from inside has gone out (but i do have other stuff out, looking happier with my nighttime temps than yours is )
don't think she took to well to the transplant is all i can think.

good sign it's going to be a female though.. i mean i've done nothing wrong i can think of, and now it's being all pouty to me and giving me the cold shoulder.. so, typical    lol

4u, that's my lone bloomer, the other was a dude. still waiting for this one to show. the rest are all still unknown (the tops still haven't shown me anything, and i don't think they're going to  )


----------



## orangesunshine

*4u*---approx 13 hrs 51 min and picking up approx 1 min more of light each day---she's been outside for 3-4 weeks now---not worrying about the purple peach any more---dug her a hole yesterday---she's reveging and in for the long haul---:woohoo:---maybe pick up some soil today or tomorrow for the transplant---got a purple kush turned mother went outside same time with leaves turning purple and she doesn't want to start reveging yet---keeping my fingers crossed for her---need some mojo---get some pics up in a couple days---



:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> os. problems here man




what problems  *Irish*?..or did I read this wrong..?


My Outdoor girl is doing great..she seems to be getting use to the Great outdoors:yay:  I topped her @ 4th node and again a few days ago...looking for that Bush *orangesunshine *said..staked her up on all 3 branches...weather here is warming too..I have the hole dug and ready:aok:  Im thinking next week she will go into the ground:aok:...alsolike to mention Orange  has allowed me to work these to f2...I have 2 female pheno  and had a couple Males to chose from...went with ..structure/rub/trich...hopeing for some DAnk *** beans..

*orangsunshine*...mucho mojo  comeing your way my friend:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:doh:...you can see my Purplepeach Outdoors here

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55787

Ill be running a Grow log on the Breeding ..They are All in getting aquianted...maybe I should have had "The Talk" with the Boy?:rofl:

Happy Growing:ciao:

pic is of the MAle I had in hoop house


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks orangesunshine for allowing me to make f2 


Male is on the Left..for those that cant make him out


----------



## kaotik

stoked to report this morning that my purple peach in the bloom room is a gal :woohoo:
so i think the remaining ones will be OD plants now. 
too crowded to add any more and i wont have room for a few weeks.. that's way to late to be starting plants inside here.

so i think i'll buck the others down a bit, take clones and sex (and throw out those tops that still haven't shown me anything besides a marijuana plant's ability to survive in water  ) and try to contain these ones this outdoor season.

that's my thinking today anyway, but you know me..


----------



## orangesunshine

purple peach is dug in for the summer in her new home---hole is only 3x3---organic bag soil with all the stuff we like---not a great pic---get some again in a week or so when she settles in---


----------



## SherwoodForest

Nice man, mine will hit the final home in the ground soon!


----------



## pcduck

Howdy Gang:ciao: :bong:

Will be placing my 12 in the ground once it dries up a bit. Hopefully later today


----------



## orangesunshine

been wondering where you were *duck*---glad to see you safe and sound



:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Nice to see ya too *Duck*...Have any shown Sex yet?....and how was your germ rate?...throw some pics up when Ya can my friend...Happy growing


*orangesunshine*....Mine outside is Loveing the Sun the last couple days here..gonna  build a hoop house over her as I put her in the ground today..and temps tomarrow only gonna be 50f:doh:  why do we start out  saying..." come on plants grow"....then come Sptember  we say...wow  slow down...:rofl:...I kept that other Male I have maybe take him to *Hicks  *back yard..:spit:...


----------



## pcduck

Got them in the ground.

Germ rate was 12 of 12, still waiting to show sex.

Now if only this rain would stop and we could get some warmer temps, they will take off outside.


----------



## powerplanter

I don't know how I missed this one.  I'm in, late, but I'm in.:stuff-1125699181_i_ :confused2: :2940th_rasta: Plants look good guys.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Rosebud

looking nice Irish. Out in the horse pasture by himself? funny. That's where pollen filled boys should be huh.


----------



## kaotik

few pics of my lady going into bloom. 

it's gonna be interesting; temps are rising just with the few nice days we've had, and we've got what.. 7-8 weeks to go   :ignore:   lol

the other's are definitely going to be OD plants now.. i already cut one way back and put it outside.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  heres my update...I have the One tall pheno flowering  and makeing f2 with a smaller pheno as well as a tall one....And lets not forget the Great Outdoors 

take care and be safe


----------



## SherwoodForest

Mmmmk here is a pics of mine today. Maybe not, the pics upload but no pics appear, sorry


----------



## SherwoodForest

try again, looks like it only wants tiny pics today, not sure why because my others all fit.


----------



## kaotik

that's MP's pic uploading for ya sherwood  
gives me headaches trying to get pictures up on this forum now too.
lookin good though m8 


well i had one of the clones i put in the bloom room show dude this morn. i'm thinking the other will be a female, but no confirmation yet.

i started 6;
1 didn't come up (and i couldn't even find it's remains :confused2: )
2 were dudes
1 still yet to show (but i'm leaning gal)
have one female that's about 2 weeks into bloom now. 
and i still got that stupid stunted runted goof (probably just axe it.. if the other clone is female.)

honestly, i'll be quite happy with just 2 peach gals to play around with. with all that's on my plate right now, that's probably perfect


----------



## orangesunshine

here's my pp hunkered down for the reveg and the start of spring---thinking of starting some new beans---



ATTACH]169104[/ATTACH]


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice everyone...Mojo for the Out door growers..as well as the Indoor runs


----------



## orangesunshine

just dosed with mycorrhizae, fish, guano, and molasses---putting out snail bait tonight---1st is the purple kush---2nd is our purple peach


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Looks good *orangesunshine*....I like to use bendable copper tubeing to keep them slimmy crawlers away.....Mojo for the reveg

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine

never had much luck with the copper---these snails seem to be immune to the electric force field---they do like beer though---gonna spluge and set em up with coors lite all round---nothing like marinated escargo---


----------



## ozzydiodude

Take a water hose. cut it in half diameter wise. make sure it is long enough to go all the way around your plant about 2 ft or a ittle better.with a few nails driven thru it to hold in place tight against the ground. fill with a little, little, little,(little )amount of table salt. As long as it don't rain they will stay away.

:48::48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

so the hose makes like a troft *ozzy*?


----------



## ozzydiodude

yes 4u a troft of salt but like I said "LITTLE" Amount of salt. The snails dont crawl thru it. You will find a few dead one that try tho.


----------



## orangesunshine

*irish*---thanks---congrats on the graduation---very proud moment i am sure---being a weekend dad---i will be asking for parenting advice in the future for my 9 yr daughter

*ozzy*---what's up with the small amount of salt---why not a ring of fire---are we talking table salt or epsom


----------



## ozzydiodude

table salt if you use very much and it rains, and washes the table salt out it can kill your plants. A small amount won't hurt but a large amount will kill the plants.


----------



## orangesunshine

of course---thanks ozzy---last thing on my mind is rain round these parts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

you can come take some of ours...


----------



## ozzydiodude

:lama: I make it on the hill yesterday finally(paying the price today ) I still have 8 out of 13 PP going in the woods 5 are females and three have not shown. With the way my back is I'm going to let the a male if one is a male get his freak on:hubba: they are far enough away from the other plants and down wind normally that I shouldn't get seeds on my other plants and if I do ol'well be some crazy crosses of the PP. There are 8 different strains on the hill 1-Hoosier Daddy(Irish) oak tree took out the other 2, 2-Satori f3(Benny), 4-Blackberry(Riot), 2 Smallblock kush(Snake), 2 Scream(Riot), 12 Skunk #1(Ozzy), 1 Misty x blue moonshine(BBP) and 1 "ol'Stella" Purple Frosting(little bald buddy 4U) my PF patch took a flooding when the hilll slipped and changed the water run off course. I will try to take a camera with me the next trip up the hill, but this time I was pilled up feeling no pain and went for it. I can't hardly stand to set or move this morning thu.

Damn that maybe one of my longest post that I typed my self.

:48:
Yall Stay Safe and have a great Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## orangesunshine

*ozzy*---sorry to hear about your knee/back issues---wish i could help tend your garden---thanks for the update---feel better---try this morrocan hash laced doobie of pk---:48: 


*irish*---peaches brother peaches---that patuli oil smell makes me gag---glad to hear all is well---peachy smell will come---i'll twist another if ozzy doesn't pass that doobie to you---on another note---i'll be hitting you up for some parenting advice since you and ell are a model of success---i got a  a 9 yr old---she's got me wrapped---growing cat nip and cat grass for her cats


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Heres my update...This one is in flower at 30 days today..My OD Gal..

*Irish*...when ya start flower on her?..just curious how yours got ahead of mine....I know I useually flip shed on 4/20...that would have put me at 6 weeks as well..but decided to veg the Mr Bubba D  for a bit more...anywho...Mojo for everyones peaches


----------



## powerplanter

Nice lookin plants smoke.


----------



## orangesunshine




----------



## the chef

Really nice guys!


----------



## HomeTNGrown

*Thought i'd join you guys here as well, kinda hard keeping up 4 grow journals but hey its fun! Here's the OD grow of the Purple Peaches, 2 Males and 2 females woot woot! 1 tall male 1 tall female, 1 short and busy male 1 short and bushy female! Gonna take 4 clones off of the females 2 short and 2 big and backcross them! OS this is a great OD strain IMO!*
I guess i will have to try to resize these images?


----------



## kaotik

yup
mp likes to make ya jump through hoops with yer pics.
works the same for every other site.. but this one, likes to be difficult 



well the last one i was waiting on to sex that i was pretty sure would be female, is looking dude. 
very very late showing dude. kinda wish one of you guys doing f2's had him. looks like a possible good candidate, but i've got way to much on my plate to try and do anything with him. (for the first time in a long time i'm nervous with my numbers. i've gotta thin stuff out and get people to come grab the clones they wanted, to help ease my mind a bit)

i've got a few clones off my one good girl, so that's the one i'm runnin with this OD i guess. 
i got 3 dudes, 1 girl, and 1 waste of space that got binned 
glad i did do this quick mini-run to help decide on my OD stuff, cause it's been a sausage fest here, OD would've been a nightmare.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sorry for Yalls pic issues..But wanna thanks everyone for sticking with the Grow...

*Kao*..My male was a late shower and was one deciding factor for me...can ya collect his goods for another day?

will update My Purple peaches  later..take care ad be safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

daaaag---i like that cross---:48:


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah, I'm with orangesunshine.  I want to see a journal on those.  Irish, nice job on the Purple Peach.   Peace!!


----------



## ray jay

Quick update. Looks like 7 girls 5 boys. Have 1 in greenhouse and just transplanted other 6 into 3 gal pots. Let the others go to make sure there girls. Will post pics in a few days.


----------



## orangesunshine

when in doubt think about it a little more---still looking for some advice from the DD---here it is---my single PP flowered when moved outside---it is now revegging---nugs are somewhat substantial and have now been exposed to over 1'" of rain---MOLD IS ON MY MIND---what would you do---strip the buds now to eliminate the possibility of mold---or---let it ride with the hope it does not rear its ugly head---i am leaning toward striping the flowers as they are thick enough that they my never dry out


----------



## kaotik

i'd probably think about trimming it back some, OS (well heck, *I* would've just manually flowered it .. yours was farther along than the ones i started manually flowering lol )
just because i had a bubba that revegged last year.. the thing was a beast after the reveg.. but when the rains hit, it was a disaster with budrot down towards the midle of the plant where it revegged 
i can only imagine the mess that would be at the start of a reveg.

you can't just put some makeshift shelter over her for a bit though instead?, the rains shouldn't be much of a problem soon (i frikin hope  )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I would let them go myself...the revegs I did the buds wasnt even there come fall..I think I mentioned this *orangesunshine*???...I even tried to smoke some the revegging Bud..DONT DO IT...Yuk..My purple peaches are doing fine..My Gal outside was :heart: the weather last weekend..and did some more training...Took the Male outta the Breed room and the 2 Ladies look to be all knocked up..and The other in flower is Getting DAnk..


----------



## orangesunshine

*kao*---my guess is the rains are done round these parts till november---but---i am on the left edge of the continent and fog can be an issue for an outdoor crop---buds this thick this early are scaring me---branches are already horizontal from training---check her out---these are 2 plants with the same issue


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good *Irish*---she is ripening nicely---was hoping to see the PK color by week 8---forgot if you were inside or out---what are your temps---


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks Irish---sounds like a fun trip---how cloudy were they when you pulled em---look forward to your smoke report---be safe---peace


----------



## Priceless

Purple Peach


----------



## Priceless

More


----------



## kaotik

look forward to seeing that plot come September, price  

took a few snaps of my peach, she's now outside finishing her life there (last plant, no point keepin a light on for one IMO)
she started gettin real sexy outside, coloring up nicely. i can't wait for the full season peaches, they're gonna be pretty i bet  

as usual, the pics suck, i have to resize them and distort them so much for this site. but here they are;


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good Kaotik.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Looks Great everyone...Ill be back later with my peaches

untill then pass this around:48:


----------



## 420benny

I am not here, lmao


----------



## BBFan

420benny said:
			
		

> I am not here, lmao


 
Then where the heck are you???  Long time no see Benny.  Hope all is well with you.:ciao:


----------



## Priceless

Wnet out to patch yesturday. Wanted to get clones off the PP.
Decided to give the Root Shooters a go. Just open package take cutting and stick it in. No gels, powders, water needed.
Worked out awesome for a guerrila grow. Now lets just see if these suckers root out. THey look and smell really good good moisture and smells like kick *** earth.


----------



## orangesunshine

revegging since it moved outdoors a while back---bushy with peachy smelling flowers---if it makes it thru october---it will be a posterchild for the strain---


----------



## ray jay

Price I used those or some like them took almost 3 weeks for some to root well. I had 90% of the clones take. Just keep them moist. Ray


----------



## Irish

pics of pollenated pp flowering manual, and my one od girl that went out to early and got her nodes froze off. i got her going my way now, and will transplant her up to a ten gallon tomorrow. peace...


----------



## Priceless

Made it out today Purple Peachs are doing great.

Clones started rooting out at 7 days exactly thats a new record for me usally with rockwool takes about 10. Liking these root shooter things for sure. 

The roots are exremely healthy looking too compared to the roots I see when cloning in rockwool.Way more root hairs, way whiter, lovely.


----------



## orangesunshine

those be some big azz clones there *price*---glad to see you all having as much fun with this as me---what are the root shooter things---what are you doing different from before---although i am donating my sole 3' PP to a friend in need---leaving me "0" PP---she was moved OD and is revegging nicely after showing some small flowers---had a small threat of the mold and is time for her to move on---still have yet to finish a full cycle of this and am getting anxious---not sure when i will get the chance to run the PP as OG and cheese are knocking at my door---purple peace my friends

:48:


----------



## Priceless

Hey Orange I tired the root shooters because ya dont need hormones water nothing open package take cut and drop it in hole. Great for guerilla cloning.

I am doing nothing differnt from before exept I have been trying to take bigger cuttings 6" or so used to take way smaller cuts.

They are made with peat and its really pouros and light, the cubes are innoculated with rooting hormones, feed, antifungal stuff, and microbes.

They are about twice as expensive as rockwool straters and ten times more than peat pucks. But if your not doing 100's of clones at a time I do recommened these for ease of use and time saving reasons.

Also my clones didnt wilt or turn yellow anywhere like they usally do in da rockwool.

hers a link to them http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/root_shooters/root_shooters_product_information.php


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*priceless*...:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine

*hey price*---looks like my horse came in last again---but---she will be back on the track again soon---getting ready to run a first time starter on the new track---looking at the lineage from an og and the head cheese to win from wire to wire on the next start---as always i will bet to win---hope *4u* doesn't get bummed that my horse ran in the wrong direction and will have to run another day when the time is right---gonna check out those presoaked pucks for the next batch of cuts---thanks for the heads up---purple peace to all


----------



## Irish




----------



## pcduck

4 males and there is one that is getting one more day, but it looks like a boy. 
They are just starting to show, so I am keeping a close I on them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

wishing you a female *duck* 

*orangesunshine*...I dont get bummed brother..I get High 

heres my peah tree..will post up some Bud shots of the One I have hanging..took her last night at 68 days


----------



## kaotik

guess i should finish my part up eh?
my lone peach started inside, then finished the last few weeks outdoors (too hot, and i'm too cheap to keep a light on for 1 plant  )

was just a small plant to get them sexed. i'll grow her clone outdoor now 
tastes very similar to a gorilla grape i recently chopped. kind of fruity, but an artificial fruity.. like a juicy jay rolling paper.
i look forward to the OD flavors 

it's better suited for an evening puff. as it has a good burn-out to it i've found.


----------



## Priceless

Got out there few days ago been hellva dry summer.
Sick of lugging water. But the reward will be worth the effort I think.

Hit em with some Castings and some guono. They are just starting to flower now structure changing a bit. Looking good so far

4th and last pic is Double Cheese BCO
All others Purple Peach's


----------



## Irish

heres my peach reveg outdoors in a 10gallon pot. she's the girl that got her little nodes froze off and is playing catch up. she's been in partial sun, and today is stepping out of the shadows into the full sun, soon as i take a couple cuts.  

kaotik, nice pics. i'm just about ready to sample some of the indoor again thats cured now. i'ma let some of the wifes friends puff on it tonight (sounds kinky) , and get a smoke report from them. i've been chiefing big time after this last harvest, and i'm loving the variety, but prolly a little smoked out to give up an accurate report. 

nice trees , and bushes price. 

peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice work everyone..Heres My bud shots of my Purplepeach and the Gal I have outside..she is now 6 feet wide and 3 feet tall:yay:


----------



## Priceless

What does the PP taste/smell like?
Is it a kush type smell?
Or does it have that shitty bland WW smell?

I cant take it no more. I have PP outside and a whole cabinet full of em.
I need to make room is why im asking if they lack, the kush smells.  I will donate a few to my med buddy to finish up.

Every one in my parts has gone Kush crazy. Me too !!!


----------



## orangesunshine

wish i had an answer for you price---all of mine were donated to med patient friends and they are still OD---irish did a smoke report somewhere---all i remember from it was that this did not store well and degenerated pretty quickly---unlike a fine wine or scotch getting better with age


----------



## Irish

who's ww you smoking? mine is pretty awesome i purchased from nirvana in 08. 

i've cured it about five weeks now. burned one about an hour ago. the dry bud is real loose and fluffy.(exactly like smokes pics). about the only thing i can say about the taste now, is theres a slight peppery after taste. the buzz is deffinately indica, and suited for evening smoke. gave me a good case of munchies, and i'm ready to hit the recliner. peace...


----------



## Irish

purple peach...


----------



## orangesunshine

funny you mention the pepper---that is from the mom purple kush side---i got way too many mason jars that i cannot get that smell of pepper out of---gotta try to wash them with something different---bottle washer with liquid soap doesn't work---nor does the dishwasher---tried airing them out---nothing seems to work---next try is epsom salt and ice water---anybody else got a home remedy to get this out before the pepper takes over the aroma of my next strain


----------



## Hick

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> funny you mention the pepper---that is from the mom purple kush side---i got way too many mason jars that i cannot get that smell of pepper out of---gotta try to wash them with something different---bottle washer with liquid soap doesn't work---nor does the dishwasher---tried airing them out---nothing seems to work---next try is epsom salt and ice water---anybody else got a home remedy to get this out before the pepper takes over the aroma of my next strain



isopropyl...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hick said:
			
		

> isopropyl...


 

thanks *Hick*..this is what I use to clean My jars 


Nice peach  *Irish :aok:*


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks fellas--- :48::48:


----------



## happydaze

GREAT grow every1. Nice 

-Happydaze


----------



## Priceless

Ya I see the *Widow *I puffed was grown by me. Musta *EDIT* her up somehow. Cause mine had barely any smell or tastes kinda plain generic tasting, but man that was 3-4 years ago. Maybe I need to try her again.

Screw it I got White rhino to play with now, close enough.:hubba: 

Pics from the patch !

The two last tall lanky ones are not PP....BCO Double Cheese lovely smells from the taller one too !


----------



## Priceless

Few more.

Damn Leafhoppers are making some of my leaves look like swiss chesse. 

*Irish got some Sevin dust coming my way a freind of the wifes goes to the U.S regurlaly.
U can buy it at Walmarts correct ??? 









*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*priceless*....plants look good but they look like could use a shot of Nitro???  Yes Wallyworld has that seven..not sure if its in a dust form..I baught the liquid ready to use:aok:  


Be cool...stay in school:rofl:..say hello to wifey


:48:


----------



## Irish

looks great price. lets me know to up my N a titch more. i hit em heavy last week, and they look hungry for more already. that double cheese is looking sweet too. never tried cheese. (besides grilled):hubba: 

i just used sevin on my od pb's. some leaves were starting to look like lace. i only use that in veg price...


----------



## A6 Grower

Here they are, day 20 something feeing at 1600PPM 1.8-2 ec, 6 PH And they are loving every drop of it


----------



## Irish

wow. 1600 at 20 days? wow...

they look very nice a6g. nute hogs man...


----------



## HippyInEngland

Too much nitrogen.

eace:


----------



## A6 Grower

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Too much nitrogen.
> 
> eace:



I was thinking that, i also had some wind burn on 2, and had a PH of 6.7 for a while and a VERY high EC, i got my meter and figured out how to use my current Adv Nutes Sensi a little more efficient and not have an EC that was up towards 5 or so. I dont think the Adv Nutes sensi  is that great for coco its just what i have at the moment, ill be getting coco specific nutes in a couple weeks for the next round ( I have clones of all these ) :hubba:  I'm also just using tap water that has a PPM of 200 and a PH of 8, the RO unit is next month i think. One of them has a slight curl to the leaves from, The fan, Heat, or high nutes/PH/EC/PPM/Whatever else i've ******* given it lol. But for someone that's just switching to Coco i'm pretty happy with my results so far, and hope i can keep them happy enough to make a decent harvest. The next ones will have better feeding i promise. Thanks for the help!

And they might be more at 30 days, i dont keep the best track of time, i got a scope and i like to watch trichs


----------



## Irish

pp...


----------



## Priceless

Any one find a crinkle leaf pheno.
Or is just me? I got one and its beasty.

Im losing then my soil is depleted badly. Damn landscaping company told me this soil wood pull em rite thru till the end.
Went out and hit em with some EWC and some Miracle grow...I know tough times call for drastic measures.

Also I had to bury the pots in holes and backfill with soil.
Irish you were right the black pots are frying my root balls got that covered now I think.

Losing leafs at a scary rate...Im listening to any suggestions how to green em back up for the finish guys.
The heat is killing me no rain in 23 days now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Priceless said:
			
		

> Any one find a crinkle leaf pheno.
> Or is just me? I got one and its beasty.
> 
> Im losing then my soil is depleted badly. Damn landscaping company told me this soil wood pull em rite thru till the end.
> Went out and hit em with some EWC and some Miracle grow...I know tough times call for drastic measures.
> 
> Also I had to bury the pots in holes and backfill with soil.
> Irish you were right the black pots are frying my root balls got that covered now I think.
> 
> Losing leafs at a scary rate...Im listening to any suggestions how to green em back up for the finish guys.
> The heat is killing me no rain in 23 days now.


 

water.... water... water...  I know its hard when ya packing **** in like ya do Bro..but with the heat some yall getting I bet water is the best thing..maybe losi=eing leafs due to dehidration more than Nutes???  Thanks for the update

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

here we go again---another crappy picture---but---them there beans are pp---


----------



## Priceless

Alright thanks 4u2 I did what ya said hauled my *** off the last 2 days.
The plants are loving it for sure, also gave them a good shot of nutes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah *priceless*...that last pic sure looks like Nitro...LAck there of....  Pump some worm poo in her


*orangesunshine*....I have 14 PP f2 above ground:yay:  mojo for your beans


----------



## orangesunshine

---we got lift off houston---:fly: :watchplant: :headbang2: :lama: :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Woohoo Orange!


----------



## Priceless

Pics too yellow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

adjust the color on camera *priceless*:rofl:


----------



## powerplanter

Nice job orange.  The ladies are looking good.  PEACE


----------



## Priceless

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> adjust the color on camera *priceless*:rofl:



Haha if I do that I can be the best grower in the world eh...Thanks for the tip
Everything will be green from here on out...Yee HAw :hubba:


----------



## Priceless

Are we done with this thread ? O well heres some pics

I think they are looking a bit greener if ya compare with the others above.
No 4u2 I didnt screw with the color settings ....yet that is


----------



## orangesunshine

:rofl:---P420---i just popped some indoor beans last week---think all others are OD---irish  is the only one that put up a smoke report---said it was a bit pepper smelling as it cured---have yet to see any of these flowers yet---bring it on


----------



## Joe McQuay

I just like making utilization of worm tea, granted which i have my individual worm bins.
Kao you cannot have it to strong. I make my tea genuinely dim and I imply genuine dark, then I just include an exceptional looking eyeball pour after which include RO consuming water in the direction of the sprayer.Put relaxation of tea in fridge. It puts substantial beneficials on in the direction of the plant. When making utilization of it through a watering I just pour some on, straight on the finish off of watering.


----------



## Hushpuppy

:ciao: Ya got quite a conversation goin here.  This thread has been a good read. I wish I had somethin to offer to it just now. Just popped some White Russians a couple weeks back. All 10 beans popped and are growin like "Weeds":hubba:  I posted pics in the "Blueberry Punch" journal so I won't hang'em again here. That BBPunch BTW smoked really good. Smooth and clean with a hint of Blueberry mint flavor. :stoned:  Nice heady high followed by a relaxing body stone.  I have the second run of them about 3 weeks out from harvest (if timing from last harvest holds true). Then its a mad dash to pick some berries, clean the room, and move the Russians in.:hubba: I know a lot of folks have taken the summer off, but I didn't get the memo. I been rollin all summer and lookin to expand the "lab" to accomodate the new roomies. Hardly had time to :smoke1:  Well I guess I had more to say than I thought :ciao:


----------



## A6 Grower

Ohh i got some nugs pictures comin up, I think im at around 50 days, getting chopped around 65. Ill get pictures tomorrow, the camera was dead today


----------



## the chef

.........eh........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Ya got quite a conversation goin here. This thread has been a good read. I wish I had somethin to offer to it just now. Just popped some White Russians a couple weeks back. All 10 beans popped and are growin like "Weeds":hubba: I posted pics in the "Blueberry Punch" journal so I won't hang'em again here. That BBPunch BTW smoked really good. Smooth and clean with a hint of Blueberry mint flavor. :stoned: Nice heady high followed by a relaxing body stone. I have the second run of them about 3 weeks out from harvest (if timing from last harvest holds true). Then its a mad dash to pick some berries, clean the room, and move the Russians in.:hubba: I know a lot of folks have taken the summer off, but I didn't get the memo. I been rollin all summer and lookin to expand the "lab" to accomodate the new roomies. Hardly had time to Well I guess I had more to say than I thought


 

thansk for stopping by on our trail to Harvest...We are all growing the Same strain..I grew these out in the SHed and even made some f2 myself..the one I have outside is same one I harvested from Shed..she has lots of purple in her but cant give an accurate smoke report as The one I harvested was rittled with seeds...Ill be sure to throw one up from my outdoor ladie..thanks again for stopping by...ya know if ya put a link to your grow in your signature we would be able to get to it easier..remember we are stoners and I know Im real lazy:giggle: mojo for the expansion "Lab"

take care and be safe

:ciao: *orangesunshine*


----------



## orangesunshine

here we go again---still working out the quirks in a new space---got control of it overheating by killing the lights for 5 hours in the heat of the day---*thanks to ray jay*---all beans popped at the same time---little concerned about the heat on the mix---did some 1/2 1/2 with a neutral soil---the others are way behind---put 5 directly in the hot mix yesterday---they are still alive ---hit the others with some myco, molasses, and fish---hope they catch up---check out the difference between the straight cheap soil with nothing and the mix---



[/ATTACH]


----------



## the chef

Nice!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nice *orangesunshine*...*Irish *you Ladie is looking Nice..Lets hope for a few more weeks of nice weather eh?

after 6 week cure I now know how the peach was braught into the Name..Smells of sweat peaches  cant wait to Bag this Beast outside yee Haa:lama:


----------



## orangesunshine

watering molasses---regular tap water---still in training---sex and culling to come---new soil is roots organic out of the bag and supercharged by adding alfalfa, soy. castings, azomite, kelp---this is a new transplant from 1 gal after starting with some really poor soil that was smelling like sludge---seems they are bouncing back nicely---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks good *orange*..how come ya use so much perlite?..Heres My horse outside..She is filling in very nice...will do a better pics when I get internet back up at home...Im at coffee house now tryn to catch up...


take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Priceless

huba


----------



## burner

All this purple peach makes me want some ...looking great can wait to see these monsters flower


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah *priceless *I had to look and see if you was napping under those Trees

*Irish*...gotta love that PB....SHe looks great for all that Mother Nature threw at her ..


Mojo for the grows Friends


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

heres the stalk of my purple peach ...and My  GF said she wants to FISH:hubba: more later


----------



## orangesunshine

no n deficiency here---canopy is filling quickly---another inch or 2 in the next few days and it's time to sex em up---:yay:


[/ATTACH]


----------



## bho_expertz

Great stalk 4u :aok: That's impressive


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *bho*....thats what it looks like when I do the lST I did...Now she is a Big ole Bush


take care and be safe


----------



## Ruffy

looks good buddy


----------



## orangesunshine

still sexing---few still undetermined---about 40% male---funny thing is those being culled look better than most of the keepers---difficult choosing the f2 male------get a couple snaps of the boys before they hit the compost tomorrow---:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine

designated pp f2 male


----------



## HomeTNGrown

looken good there Orange!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *orangesunshine*....That Boy Looks good:aok:  what made ya decide on him?..( what traits do you look for when choosing a Male?)

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


:ciao: Dirty Dozen


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao:---*to all interested*

*4u*---this is actually the first time i have had the luxury of choosing both parents---i guess what i will be looking for in each of them is the same---sticking with the indica trait---healthy growth structure, and color---seeing they are both from the same medium, environment, controls, etc...---i am looking for 11 fat petals on the leaf---a fat meristem---height is not real important as it is trainable, and is really mute now anyway as these were all topped, but i guess i want them short and bushy too---if i remember i will move the f2 over to your other thread

pulled more boys yesterday---running at 50% now with the f1---looking like i have a replacement for the stud---still a couple undetermined---hopefully they are girls---keep you posted---keep it green


nope---the original stud stands---although there were several with 11 petals as possible replacements---9 is ok too---overall health and bushiness prevails---


----------



## Hushpuppy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks good *orange*..how come ya use so much perlite?..Heres My horse outside..She is filling in very nice...will do a better pics when I get internet back up at home...Im at coffee house now tryn to catch up...
> 
> 
> take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


Dang Smoke!! Looks like the horse is out of the barn now huh. :giggle: That's some mighty pretty plants you got growin there. I love a nice well tended garden :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Man!! Yall got some nice outside grows happening here  I wish I had a nice place that I could do some grows like these.


----------



## orangesunshine

all sexed out in the flower room---the original stud stands---will find his mate next week---here are some pics of the f1 pp on the 10th day of 12/12---and the last 2 pics are a couple f1 unsexed potential moms still vegging 24 hrs---:icon_smile: mojo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Hushpuppy*...congrats on the MVP Brother..Much desirved:48:

My Ladie is fating up Now :aok:


----------



## orangesunshine

*photo op*---crazy stretch flipped before alternating nodes---sorry bout the poor pics---


----------



## HomeTNGrown

Doing good there orange wit the f2s! i got some clones of them going nneed to get a camera to be up and running here soon!


----------



## Irish




----------



## Lemon Jack

Nice diggin that first pic there Irish


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Very Nice *Irish*..How they smell now?


take care and be safe


----------



## Irish

very fruity, sweet scents. the ones i ran inside last season smelled foul, like soured trash can baking in sun. been raining, and cool, so all the plants in pots were dragged in a shed. still raining, so they'll stay in til it passes. i have a vent fan going out there, and one pushing the moist air so i hope i keep them happy til i can put them back out. they started going in at night last week over frost threats.


----------



## orangesunshine

still vegging and about 20 days on 12/12


----------



## orangesunshine

taking a poll before deciding to scrap the veg room---looking for some input from those that finished out the PP---got no sweet aroma of ganja in flower---smells like garbage---looks great---but---coming up short on aroma---anyone get a sweet peachy smell and purple color---or---is this just a bunk cross waste of time and effort


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> the ones i ran inside last season smelled foul, like soured trash can baking in sun.



YUCK!!!!!


*orange*...mine are fine I had seeds in the one I did last fall but didnt smell of trash..the one I have outside is a clone from her and she smells very good...No peachy smell yet but I did find a peachy smell in the jar after a months cure..But couldnt give an accurate smoke report ...Ill be sure to have one for you with this Girl...she is fading but Not so much  whisc I thik is a good thing..No issues what so ever as of yet..we are into the rains again here and will be watching her close:aok:


take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck

Mine are looking great and smells of peaches. Some have a little purple going on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Mine are looking great and smells of peaches. Some have a little purple going on.


 

:yay:



:ciao:  *duck*....here:bong1:


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks duck---glad to hear things are going as planed---that is 1 vote for keep on keeping on---that saves trashing the flower room and the f2 grow---what do you think could be the issue---irish got a trashy aroma too---i got a hint of it in the transplant and figured it was the bunk soil being used and changed it out---seems to still be coming in after a watering of the flowers and fades as the soil drys---just not popping with the sweet smell of flowers as it should be and it's tripping me out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im a say its a Trait inside the genetic makeup..and nothing to do with soil...Ive ran strains that some had no smell and some did..some smelled foul as others spelled devine..wierd how ya entire flower room smells of crap..are ya sure ya rubbed each one?. Im running with My PPf2 Babby:lama:


----------



## pcduck

Either way here are some pics. Milky with very few amber. Going to give them a few more days, maybe a week


----------



## orangesunshine

nice work duck---good to see the purp coming out---looking like there is some hope---thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Run them another week atleast duck...youll thanks me

Banging plants my friend


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Run them another week atleast duck...youll thanks me




Yeah I will be going for at least a week. I just gave them their final feeding of Big Bloom


----------



## powerplanter

That second shot should be submitted for BPOTH.  Nice shot and beautiful bud.  PEACE


----------



## orangesunshine

few crappy pics---still waiting for the peachy smell i love sooo much---couple cuts ready to veg---


----------



## orangesunshine

donors for the first set of cuts---think i figured out how to get some better pics from now on---


----------



## orangesunshine

RH is running @ 66%---busted out the de-humidifier in hope for an increase of tricombs---this ppf1 strain is crap---hopefully the f2 will be better---nothing worse than growing shizzty weed---what a waste of time and effort---it eats N like a top producer and gives nothing in return---would scrap the whole run if i wasn't already committed---gonna go burn the last of the cheese---crying in my bong---where did this crap come from anyway???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:


from you silly:hitchair:


:48:


----------



## Priceless

Been puffing the Purple Pooch for a while. My plants had hardly any smell the ID ones. I agree they chew thru N like Hogs. Not my favorite smoke for sure.

 Not many good qualities I can see in this strain.Sorry Orangesunshine but if ya want the truth I will always be square with ya. Still appreciate the opportunity to try these. I think the OD woulda been better had alot more smell OD.

NO peachy smells here either. Not a good taste. Hardly any high. Bin that ***** and say lets start over. For every good one theres a few failures. Its nothing against the breeder, dont know what ya got till ya try it rite.

Still better than some of the bunk I've grown. And that was from said Real Breeders..haha 

No worries ORange cant win em all I say.


----------



## ray jay

I hope this isnt true. I have a beauty in the GH That is looking like at least a 2 pounder.


----------



## orangesunshine

*thanks price*---truth is all i ever want---this was not what i needed on the maiden voyage in a new spot---it's also been bugging me for the last few weeks---looks great growing, but there is no resin production---it's like cbn whatever cannabinoids are being blocked---never seen anything like it---i am pulling out a bag of tricks in effort to push resin production as much as possible---no uv light, but heavy Fe, dehumidifier on full blast, and some hardcore stress with bends and cuts---most importantly all my eggs are in this one basket and i need to re-load the veg room with clones of proven variety cause now---i got nothin'---all the kinks in the new room seem to be worked out---appreciate you being candid---wonder if others have the same results---apologies to all that wasted their time and $$$ on N---


----------



## Priceless

*Orangesunshine* no need apologize. We all in it for the betterment of the plant and to build friendships.If I was worried about the cash and time spent I wouldnt be a a part of this little possie.It is what it is man. I wish I had something better to report. If ya wanna refire and try again I would be glad to grow another of your creations.

*Ray* yours might be better. And I do admit I sold most of it and no one complained about it. Some said they liked it. Not like its pure bunk. Just not what I call Dank stuff. But like I say not everyone wants expresso some like decaf.


----------



## orangesunshine

*price*---thanks again man---movin' on to proven bigger and better now---i will keep the update on the pp going thru the end---gonna let this sheeet in flower finish up---stress the bejesus out of it to see if i can force resin production without turning it hermie---definitely scrapping the veg room cause i don't drink de-caf---:bump:---got a group of new tenants moving in in the next few days---:icon_smile:


----------



## coloradodreamn

well that sux i jst read every page to come to the end with my hopes up only to be let down...sorry to hear they didnt come out so hot...not every seed is created the same


----------



## HomeTNGrown

*OrangeHey man i think that the Peach is got the Smell in mine in Veg so far, I think im with Ray here man, I think its some pretty good stuff, I am in the 2nd week in flowering and there streching pretty good, I took the clones outside and they still have that peachy smell IM with price on the Smell being more Potent OD, but the ones im growing smells like Peaches in Veg and Im just now going into flower, so maybe some of the beans are good? Like me and Rays seem to be looking, smelling and doing great, but we will see threw flowering, So far I like the PP IMO. Happy growing to you all!*


----------



## orangesunshine

*what up HomeT*---don't count us out just yet *coloradodream---*jury is still out over here on my side---by no means have i thrown in the towel just yet---gonna finish out the flower room with a whole bag o tricks---i will spot up some pics in the next day or 2---flowers look great---they are filling in nicely---lots of hair---got a little resin on me today---smell is picking up a bit---problem is i was looking for the homerun and it is growing completely different from its parents---i am only on 2nd base right now---and that's ok---still only my 4th week of 12/12 and all didn't have alternating nodes when i flipped it---might even need to flower for 10 weeks---fat lady hasn't even started warming up yet---it has reacted real nice to the humic acid---gonna top dress some green sand, lime, and bone---it's got a minimum of another 4 weeks before harvest---just not willing to run it all again just yet---too many unknowns right now---need something more stable in the veg room---nice to hear it is doing better OD---keep the faith---GREEN MOJO


----------



## pcduck

Purple Peach, still smelling like a peach orchard

Harvest will be any day. 90% Milky with about 5% amber


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

coloradodreamn said:
			
		

> well that sux i jst read every page to come to the end with my hopes up only to be let down...sorry to hear they didnt come out so hot...not every seed is created the same


 

here maybe this Purple peach will cheer you up....Mine is smelling wonderfull and Has Huge buds...Also seen a Bud on a leaf...never seen thios in my Garden befor..have seen on here though...we Harvested some of her all ready and smoke is very Nice...gonna run the rest of her untill late October if can..we are in the rains..they will be here for the week....Im glad I put up the covers early..


take care and be safe


----------



## orangesunshine

*mornin' 4u*---yes---that makes me  ---very cool and always nice getting bud growing from your leaf or from your chair HA---good to see the resin too---the mom always had lots of very small glands---here is where i'm at---guess i'll quit whining till all the results are in---


----------



## Rosebud

4U, you have to have covers over there huh, glad you do. 

Orange, that is very nice. I hope your happy with it, if not you should whine away.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Rose*...Yeah  we in the rain here for next few days then no rain for a couple then back to rain...if We dont cover them they all fill with water...my first outdoor here I had that issue..and tried to put same kind of cover over them..they was righ at 16 fett tall...so I was standing on the top a 12 foot step ladder  and it fell over...I went over the hedge between the houses and landed on me bumm in next door nieghbors yard...messed me self up Bad..think I lade in the yard for a good hour befor I could move...So this year I put the frames togather early:aok:

you know they say.."Dig your well befor your thirsty"..*orangesunshine *has had some issues with a few phenos in the mix..but IMO..is well worth continueing the strain...is why I asked to make f2 with Mine..and just found another female in my grow...that 4 outta 6 female:yay:

whats the weather likeoin the east side this week?

take care and be safe Girly grower


----------



## docfishwrinkle

smoke, love the bushes bro. almost forgot the great fall a few yrs back. damn it makes my back hurt thionkng about it. im actually going tomorrow for consultation for laser surgery. hope it can work for my case. hr long & you walk out. hellz yeah just in time for boarding. whoa bubbles got me peace


----------



## pcduck

Here are some bud shots of the Purple Peaches.

Getting nice color and still smells like peaches.

Going day by day. The forecast calls for sunny with no rain, highs in the mid 70's.


----------



## orangesunshine

39 days in---resin glands on the lower rows of flowers---aroma is weak---think this would prefer being OD---try some more pics---


----------



## pcduck

Just jarred up a bunch after 5 days of hanging.  

Did a few bong rips of it to

Still smells and tastes like peaches, has good expansion and a peachy smooth exhale. When clipping the smell of peaches was overwhelming. Waiting for the month cure to check any changes. But so far so good

On the ratio of males to females I had 3 confirmed males, 1 died that was unknown, and 6 females.

I would have to give you a thumbs up Orange :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Nice report *duck*...Happy smoking


----------



## orangesunshine

you are kind---thanks for the report and thumbs up *Duck*---this PP has yet to meet my expectations---had pretty high hopes for it right out of the gate---maybe i can get the f2,3, or 4 closer to where i would like to see it---i think the genetics are there---but as *THG* said you can't get silk stocking from a sows ear---(something like that)---still some time from hanging---hopefully it will wow me in the end---*4u* seems to like the new name purple peach pretendo---some more pics for your entertainment---


----------



## ray jay

Pulling my PP from GH tomorrow. Will post ya a few pics.


----------



## orangesunshine

some pics of what should be ready in a couple more weeks---one day i'll get this growing thing down with no spaces in between nodes---funny these pics didn't look blurry when i took them---lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Them buds look great OJ, lots of resin, I bet there as solid as rocks, them's nuggets. From the looks of the leaves, they should do well over the next couple weeks,really fill in. Have you altered there feeding schedule or started flushing?  Anyway, I think they look good, sending some good luck and well wishes !!


----------



## kaotik

came back to toss up some pics of my outdoor peach i just chopped.. and was quickly reminded why i hate mp's pic uploading 
so after completely distorting and resizing them so they'll be acceptable.. i hope they're legible atleast.

hope everyone's doing well


----------



## drfting07

Awesome colors kaotik! Mind sharing the success story with us? i.e. Soil, Nutes, Pot Size?


----------



## orangesunshine

*Kao*---you makin' me proud son---not to mention the fact that you are a waaaay better grower than i

i got my pics up above posted before you and the others cause i knew i would be too embarrassed to post---after any of you---due to your mad skills manipulating the herb

looks like this prefers the great out doors

 :clap: :cool2: :yay: :headbang: :lama: :48:


----------



## Ruffy

good job @ kaotik & o.s
sick colors kao, i love purps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for takeing the time to Share with us *Kao*..you did a wonderful job..please be sure come back and tell us how she smokes
:48:


----------



## ray jay

Here she is.


----------



## ray jay

More


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks *Ray*---looks great---love to see those trichs---you certainly brought out the best in her---to you and *Kao*---i tip my hat:lama:


----------



## akhockey

Love that purple color


----------



## kaotik

meh, we all envy each others gardens i think OS  
speaking of which.. great job ray  

no real success story here drift.. wanna know my trick there? starve her and have cold weather  lmao  
they were just grown in pro-mix soil, with a small bit of worm castings, and fed mother earth tea's.
pot size.. dunno the size, but too small   (i'd guess 3-4 gal)


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

kaotik said:
			
		

> came back to toss up some pics of my outdoor peach i just chopped.. and was quickly reminded why i hate mp's pic uploading
> so after completely distorting and resizing them so they'll be acceptable.. i hope they're legible atleast.
> 
> hope everyone's doing well


 
That outdoor Peach looks yummy, I found I could set my pic size on the camera to 0.03, I use that for online pics and they've never been to big, and they develop so fast!! Since I've been doing this I've never been reminded of how much I hate MP pic uploading, and i hated it!! It seemed every resizeing program I tried wanted to manage all my pictures etc.


----------



## pcduck

Nice buds *Ray*


----------



## orangesunshine

first cut


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Nice job  *orange*...:clap:


----------



## powerplanter

You guys all did a great job on this run.  You got my mouth watering for sure.


----------



## pcduck

Nice buds orange:aok:

I am well medicated with some right now


----------



## Ridgerunner

Love that color .


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks *Ridgerunner*---i am just starting to color up now---post up in anoter week or so


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

WOW! 

Great job all around guys, wish I could get a hold of this strain.
-That OD PP *Ray* grew just looked perfect to me.


----------



## orangesunshine

still running strong---trying to get it right


----------



## drfting07

Whoa! Awesome pictures orange!


----------



## A6 Grower

i still have this cut also, my buddy have some in flower right now, mine are getting ready to go into flower. This has become a local favorite around here, people are always like "Whens the purple peach comin??". Im still trying to get the plant down though lol, so far topped with a support screen is working well getting 2-4oz per plant with 3 gal pots. I love the smell once this stuff is dry, could live in a bag of it


----------



## orangesunshine

very pleased you like *A6*---this was my baby and plan to fine tune and keep her for years to come---she was also crossed with the june BPOTM above and i will be harvesting those beans in the next week or 2---love to see some pics of your girls, the specs on your grow style, and your smoke report---:icon_smile: 

got a whole lot of nothing from toa and suburban as well


----------



## Rosebud

Hi DD

I popped a couple of seeds, 3 PP and 2 PM. Here they are now:



  If you squint you can kinda see them. 

I am very excited for my new grow.  Turns out Mr RB doesn't like my pot. It is too speedy for him. He prefers indica to my preferred sativas. So, I am hoping that the Purple Peach or Pink Momma will be a good one for him. 

I hope I do you guys proud. Little nervous to screw with someones hard work, but lets do it!


----------



## drfting07

Im sooooo jealous Rose. Congrats and darn you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi DD
> 
> I popped a couple of seeds, 3 PP and 2 PM. Here they are now:
> 
> View attachment 192903
> If you squint you can kinda see them.
> 
> I am very excited for my new grow.  Turns out Mr RB doesn't like my pot. It is too speedy for him. He prefers indica to my preferred sativas. So, I am hoping that the Purple Peach or Pink Momma will be a good one for him.
> 
> I hope I do you guys proud. Little nervous to screw with someones hard work, but lets do it!


 

Wrong Thread Rose:giggle:  mojo for the little ones


----------



## Irish

:48:


----------

